# Front wheel is making noise????



## lambiam (May 26, 2007)

So when I'm riding my bike, the front wheel makes a squealing/squeaking noise. However, when I lift my front end up and spin the wheel, there's no noise...its only when i'm on it riding on it... Anyone have any idea what could cause this? Maybe its a weight issue? I thought it might be from my disc brakes. Could it be coming from my fork? I have rock shox dart 1s if you need to know.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

It could still be (and most likely is) from your front brakes (slight rub on the rotor) - when you put your weight on the bike, it's a whole different ballgame from when it's in the stand or otherwise unweighted. Same goes for shifting adjustments, etc.

Double-check your pad-to-rotor clearance when you spin it freely - if it looks really close, then that's probably it. Your wheel and/or fork can flex just enough to cause a rub when you are riding.

If not that, then check that your hub is nice and tight, and that your front wheel QR is securely/solidly in the fork.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## 1scotto (Mar 15, 2007)

I just got a new bike, and riding it around the shop no issues, put it in the back of my wagon and took it home. Rode it the first time at home - starting with a long down hill using the brakes a bit to help bed them in, well like lambiam, squealing - sounds like a very loud cricket, finally realized it was the rear brakes - actually the squealing stops when I applied the rear brakes, and a moment after release it starts again??? also like lambiam if I pick up the bike and spin the wheel very little sound... more sound if more weight over the squeaky wheel..

Help also


----------

